# Mitsubishi fe hd



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Anybody working a Mitsu Fe Hd in the buisness????? Need feedback.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

PLANET said:


> Anybody working a Mitsu Fe Hd in the buisness????? Need feedback.


Yes..........


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*cabovers*

Cabovers plow very well if they are set up correct!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mitsu is the only one who makes a 4 X 4 cab over that I know. Is it helpful having the 4 X 4 or is 2WD sufficient for this big of a truck


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Triple L said:


> Mitsu is the only one who makes a 4 X 4 cab over that I know. Is it helpful having the 4 X 4 or is 2WD sufficient for this big of a truck


4X4 is always better plowing. I can not get enough traction to push up hill from a dead stop at the begining of a driveway. Even with only 2" of snow and a full load in the sander. I have a locker in the rear also. That front tire pulling makes a world of differance. On flat ground its like a tank..


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Kind of a tough call. We had a FG which is the 4x4 model. Those are great unless you want to put a sander in it. The gvw was 12,500 and the truck weighed empty over 11,000. They are a joke when it comes to loading them. One yard of soil puts them overweight. DOT loves pulling them over around here because its impossible not to overload em.

I have an older 1993 FH 2wd with the 6cyl and 17995 gvw and its a totally different truck.

Has tons of power, actually feels like a truck underneath you. We have a Boss V and a 5 yard sander on it and it pulls and plows great.

We do only commercial and have never had a problem with 2wd. If you were gonna do driveways then I would look for something 4x4.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

So with your 2 wheel drive FE you are doing well in larger lots? and with out the additional weight of the 4X4 You can use a normal V-box sander and not worry about being overweight?

Let me know, I just picked up a used Fuso and am wanting to get it set up so I can use it.

Peterbilt


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Peterbilt;390545 said:


> So with your 2 wheel drive FE you are doing well in larger lots? and with out the additional weight of the 4X4 You can use a normal V-box sander and not worry about being overweight?
> 
> Let me know, I just picked up a used Fuso and am wanting to get it set up so I can use it.
> 
> Peterbilt


I don't do any large lots, mostly driveways. I have a 1.5 yard sander, 8' Meyer poly. When full it weighs out around 13,500 lb. I would recommend a V plow or something other than a straight blade. When its snowing 2"+ an hour, I put chains on just so I don't end up stuck in the wrong place. In 5 years of plowing I have never been stuck with it, but then again I am carefull. I have been told that, the longer the wheel base, the better the traction. Mine is short,109". My 3/4 Chevy pickup was easy to get stuck, even with 4x4.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

My truck appears to be the same as yours. 109" wheelbase. I do mostly small to mid sized lots, and condo associations. Its our nitche. I picked up this truck to help a bit in my expansion for 07 to 08. 
For my driveways well my one driveway I use one of my other trucks. 

The fuso is goin to be used in my condo lots where its turning abilities will be best suited.

I like the idea of being able to handle a larger plow but still have the nimbleness that the shorter wheelbase provides.

I am also planning on adding a smaller V sander sometime before next season.

Did you have to have your mount custom built? Or were you able to purchase it pre made? Does the blade height affect your air flow into the radiator? 

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Peterbilt;390552 said:


> My truck appears to be the same as yours. 109" wheelbase. I do mostly small to mid sized lots, and condo associations. Its our nitche. I picked up this truck to help a bit in my expansion for 07 to 08.
> For my driveways well my one driveway I use one of my other trucks.
> 
> The fuso is goin to be used in my condo lots where its turning abilities will be best suited.
> ...


I set mine up in 2001, Meyer and Fisher were the only two that had push frames. I went with the Meyer Poly 8' because it sat up quite straight and looked like it would be good at back draging. Also, every one said snow would not stick to poly. Not true...My 8' Fisher on the pickuip sucked. Next time, it will be a Vee stainless. I like the looks of the new Fisher X blade Vee. I have had no problems with air flow and over heating. Then again, I don't travel the highway at high speed. I wouldn't go smaller than 1.5 yard on the sander. If you go with an electric sander, you will have to mount a water proof box to hold your fuse and connections next to the battery. I had my fuse and connections short out two times from slush being thrown up from the wheels. None standard fuse, special order.
Gene


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

There is a mist dealer in bridgeport and stratford might wanna call them


----------

